# what stallion should i use for .. showjumper foal...



## aed (20 February 2013)

any advice iv a vechta x flagmount diamond ish  mare, my mares 17 or 17.1 hh civil but loads a go... great jump.. didnt compete her yet ..due to my injury so off for a year from the riding scene. so was gona put her in foal.. was thinking of ahhh . loadsa confusion.....here.. thinking of a cruising stallion.. but seem to be thin on the ground for a good un.. also thinking of some diament de semilly bllod lines... what to do... she s got the hieght so dont want to end up with a over sized lanky offsring .. my mares 5yrs. shes built well loves to hunt, related to billy congo,, etc etc.. shes dark bay nice short back and has power.


----------



## eventrider23 (21 February 2013)

Brendon stud have a 5 yr old who might suit. Called Fabrice van Overis Z he is by For Pleasure out of a Diamant de Semilly x Darco mare. He's a real powerhouse of a horse and his jump is pretty special. Given his pedigree and who he is being produced by then I would be shocked if he isn't a success.


----------



## NaeNae87 (21 February 2013)

For something different... ?

Tchaikovsky DvZ http://www.cavalletti.com.au/app/webroot/dvz/stallion.html

Statford Neo, Another Warrior http://www.bimbadeenhorses.com.au/stallion_stud/stallions-at-stud.htm


----------



## seabsicuit2 (21 February 2013)

You'd want a bigger horse than the 15.3hh Fabrice! Altho he is lovely.

What about some of the stallion company boys?


----------



## eventrider23 (21 February 2013)

Seabiscuit - She said she didn't want something overheight and so I suggested Fabrice as yes he is small BUT his foals so far haven't been and his pedigree certainly isn't and so his height is probably just him.

It also depends on your budget who you choose....

Other suggestions without knowing your budget would be....

Diarado - gives you the Diamant blood
Jaguar Mail - he is actually going to be in the UK this summer for a bit so for a rare chance you would be able to go meet him and use fresh semen even.
Aristio - a young Arko son who I saw recently at SSGB and he is class!!!  Will be doing great things for sure.  (There is of course also Arko)
Also have a look at the Billy Stallions and also who they are crossing with their Vechta offspring and see if there is anything you like.


These are of course only a couple but myself and others could suggest others if you maybe gives some details such as your budget, etc and if fresh/chilled or frozen is needed.


----------



## volatis (21 February 2013)

Love the Diament De Semilly stamp.

Brendon Stud still have frozen available from his Grand Prix son Don VHP who is a good big stamp of a horse with plenty of scope
http://www.brendonpyecombe.co.uk/brendonstud/Don.asp

Or from the same sire line, a stallion that i always like when I see him compete is Je T'Aime Flamenco
http://pewitstud.com/index.php?page=display&key=YHqaOWz4

Diarado at Schockemhole is probably too small for you but he has scope to burn and an amazing temperament and I love his stock, although they are all still young.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 February 2013)

Blimey, we have made it to six posts and no one has told the OP, not to breed from her own mare, that's a first judging by some of the recent threads about breeding a foal for pleasure and our own use.

I would not know a decent showjumping sire if it stood on my foot, but good luck in whatever you use OP.


----------



## elijahasgal (21 February 2013)

Zenturio, international grade A, at findon stud. Stands 16.1hh, and a total gent. Have had 3 myself and know another to handle regually, all easy, though sensative, and all very very loving.  First I bred I couldnt bear to part with for anything, though am going to let a friend produce her for me.


----------



## Asha (21 February 2013)

Have a look at Zanzibar. Hes at old lodge stud now.

He stamps his stock well, all have good easy going temperaments, and all seem to jump too.


----------



## volatis (21 February 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Blimey, we have made it to six posts and no one has told the OP, not to breed from her own mare, that's a first judging by some of the recent threads about breeding a foal for pleasure and our own use.

I would not know a decent showjumping sire if it stood on my foot, but good luck in whatever you use OP.
		
Click to expand...

LOL. I think thats because none of the suggestions are really based on anything. The OP mentioned she liked DDS and so she got some names thrown at her of horses carrying that bloodline.
If anyone was to give a serious thought out suggestion they would have asked a lot more questions about the mare and the OP's aims and objectives first


----------



## aed (21 February 2013)

Thanks all so much for your replys. Im based in ireland so i was also consudering the cruising line.. Micky finn as blood line good.. Not too sure how it mix postivly with my mare blood line.. I got price off emerald by dds. Hes a stunner..1500. Frozen... And flexible... 1500 to frozen... Oh the advice about jtaime fleminco... I was speaking to a vet involved he said ifmymare that big that stallion breeds them very big.. Maybe id not be to happy with result... I did do love flamenco 
still.he said guidam junior would be better. Soooooooo.... Ahhhhhh... Im falling if a cliff! Lol .i want to keep hieght to max 17.2 if poss.. And good temperment.. Bita soeed and huge jump.. My mare is comfirmatioally correct.. Nice shao and mivements anloves to jump has green book was gona take her to mare grading here think in march.  I was hoping to. budget down if possible.. Thinking stallion thats still preforming.. Doing really well and lloking like he will be a star!! graded rated ..registerd stallion...oh with plen
ty of well preforming
 foals ...young horses.. So hmmmm its a big big decision..want todo it right when i am doing it. Soo maybe im on the wring blood lines.. Pacion died feww weeks ago. So decison made for me there.


----------



## aed (21 February 2013)

Sorry about spelling issues... Got new phone.. So all my messages are bungled... I ll get used to it .. Hopefully..


----------



## aed (21 February 2013)

Meant pacino by dds died few weeks ago.  i live near his hom and was gona use him.


----------



## Bearskin (21 February 2013)

What about Harlequin Du Carel?


----------



## eventrider23 (22 February 2013)

If you're in Ireland you have a wealth of lovely boys to choose from with the likes of Lissava, Kedrah and others out there.

Cobra was recently fully life approved and is still very popular so there is him

For the Diamant de Semilly blood Lissava have the young stallions Everton (Diarado x Kojak x Sovereign Bill) and Lalique (Diamant de Semilly x Cruising x Clover Hill).  I don't know much about these two but simply on breeding, Lalique will give you both the Diamant and the Cruising blood you like!

There is also of course Russel at Lissava.

Kedrah have the gorgeous Lux Z and Ricardo Z.

And these are just two of the studs out there.  There is a FB page called Irish Horse Breeders that is full of discussions with the Irish breeders and who to use, etc so maybe join on there and they will be able to steer you right.


----------



## christine48 (22 February 2013)

eventrider23 said:



			If you're in Ireland you have a wealth of lovely boys to choose from with the likes of Lissava, Kedrah and others out there.

Cobra was recently fully life approved and is still very popular so there is him

For the Diamant de Semilly blood Lissava have the young stallions Everton (Diarado x Kojak x Sovereign Bill) and Lalique (Diamant de Semilly x Cruising x Clover Hill).  I don't know much about these two but simply on breeding, Lalique will give you both the Diamant and the Cruising blood you like!

There is also of course Russel at Lissava.

Kedrah have the gorgeous Lux Z and Ricardo Z.

And these are just two of the studs out there.  There is a FB page called Irish Horse Breeders that is full of discussions with the Irish breeders and who to use, etc so maybe join on there and they will be able to steer you right.
		
Click to expand...

Lisseva stud certainly have some very good stallions and their prices for scanning etclook reasonable. I'd never heard of them but definitely on my radar now, thank you event rider23


----------



## shirleyno2 (25 February 2013)

seabsicuit2 said:



			You'd want a bigger horse than the 15.3hh Fabrice! Altho he is lovely.
		
Click to expand...

 He's a good 16hh these days and growing like billyoh!!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (26 February 2013)

Lissava are really good people to deal with as well. All my foals have been Lissava stallion babies bar my very first one. Give them a call and go and have a visit. 

Terri


----------



## Eothain (1 March 2013)

If you live near where Pacino stood then you're not too far from Drumhowan Stud and their exceptionally reasonable prices.
Ringfort Cruise ... Cruising X Nimmerdor. A performance heavy damline including Renkum Englishman and Ringfort, himself won a Nations Cup. &#8364;600

The good folks in Lissava have Lalique who was already mentioned but I'm not sure if he's covering yet or not.
Diamant X Cruising. Damline produced the international horses Rincoola Abu and Rincoola Go Deo (Good luck to our English friends pronouncing them. It's good to stick in the cupla focal as Gaeilge anois agus arís!!)
That damline has also produced Coco Chic who competed in Lanaken last year along with Lalique, as well as jumping in several 1.40m classes. It's also produced the extremely promising mare Rincoola Rua by ... Diamant!!

How much blood has your mare got? I'm not sure if either Lalique when he starts covering or Ringfort Cruise, are going to add a whole pile of blood to the mix.
Everton might be worth having a looksie at in Lissava. Diarado as a sire and the amazing pedigree he has to come with it. Hell, I'm down with the kids, I'll say it ... Diarado's pedigree is ... wait for it ... totes amazeballs! Everton also has Kojak and the TB Sovereign Bill in hiss pedigree too. Lovely job! He may only be a 4 year old but he's one who I'm really looking forward to seeing out and about.

Bahrain Cruise and Cruise On are no bad horses either to be fair to them. They just didn't get the mare quality to leave any real impression on the ISH overall and yet Cruise On has sired a 4* Eventer and the mare that Cian won the 6/7 Year Old Classic on in Cavan last year. Castelanna, exported to the States now and competing well in 7 year old classes. I think she won one already this year. He's also the dam-sire of Gatsby, by Simba, who won the Derby in Florida last week.
Mickey Finn will be an interesting horse to follow. Again though, despite being Cruising X Sky Boy, I get the impression you'd need a bit of blood going to him as well


----------



## aed (2 March 2013)

Yes


----------



## aed (2 March 2013)

This blinkingg phone!!  Yep . Been in contact with harry aird about micky finn a lovely helpful man. I called the centre in ireland for the frozen. They say has been there 3 years.. So not sure if i chance it. Harry had lovly young stallion called cruising in the dark. A cruisingx darco.. But he s just got gelded..yes i thought of harelquinn de c... He still on list..


----------



## aed (2 March 2013)

Cobra... Isnt his dad volitaire.. Thats my mares grandad thro vechta. So no use.  iv to look up fabrice to have a gawp at his profile. Hard to get cruising blood.. I think.. What about hounor cruise???any reports?  Dromhown stud are great very helpful they getting 2new top preforming stallionss in april. So iv to call then to get names end narch r so.contract are still proceeeding at mo. So what 
wouldou call size wise to big. For foal to grow to..  For jumping I love the 17..1r2ss. Flamenco frozen handler said he breed them very big.. Any way thanks for all advice.


----------



## Simsar (2 March 2013)

If you want Cruising blood why not look at the newly Zangersheide graded Olympic Cruz (Cruising x Clover Hill x Sky Boy)?


----------



## aed (2 March 2013)

Ok gona look him up now. Thanks


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (3 March 2013)

Cobra is by Cathargo Z/Landgraf/Cor De La Breyre. He's 17.1 I believe and throws big foals. 

If you are in Ireland the best thing you can actually do is go around and see some of these stallions. 

Terri


----------



## aed (4 March 2013)

gona check out cobra. yes i will get out to see some stallions its just at the moment iv a bad knee injury so cant do much as in... nothing!!! drivein me nuts but thats life... so in at end of this month i ll get the other half to chauffeaur me around some studs to have a viewing , was planning to go the the stallion show on in cavan eqestrian centre it s on in the next week or two but id not be fit to go .. the crutches are not the most nimble things to be on!!! thanks all  for your help . i  got an email back from the yard where olympic cruise is 700 euro for frozen.


----------



## no_no_nanette (4 March 2013)

700 euros seems a bit on the expensive side to me, depending on the terms offered for frozen.  He has got a cracking pedigree, but no offspring on the ground as yet, and he's only just been approved by Zangersheide, so needs time to prove himself as a sire and as a competitor ....  The wonderful Clintissimo Z is only 750 euros, and already has a significant competition record and has bred some very impressive youngsters!


----------



## Adele (4 March 2013)

Hi 

You could take a look at Forinth- www.facebook.com/forinth

Thanks


----------



## aed (9 March 2013)

anyone know anything about diamond graaf..  a grade A showjumper ireland.. by bergraaf.. 17.1.. 2004 stud fee 350 euro ..l but think he may be related by grand father to my mare have to check it out.  looks gorgous in pics good jump .not sure if reg with hsi stallion .. he a natural covering though. 
 i like the look of him cant find out much though .. read that his sire bergraaf blood mixes well with furiosso xx blood , thorugh stallions like volitaire etc.. volitaire is my mare granddad. just a thought good price asn nice stallion, he young yet .. not premier or anything. 
im gona email stud to ask few questions. maybe take a whizz down see him.


----------



## mellissa (9 March 2013)

Second lissava stud.

I bred a Cobra out of a Pachat II mare - by god it's stunning.  The mare is a fat old tank- but with the movement and Jump from heaven- the cobra filly is amazing.

By contrast my Super Trooper de Ness youngster is ugly in the head and short in the leg, but jumps like I have never seen and has a temperament to die for.

What I am trying to say is the Cobra filly in contrast to her brother is beautiful. Should think it jumps but I have sold her to a very reputable jumping stud, so don't see her very often.

Got mare in foal first time.  Would use him again and Jo and Anne Marie knew my mares pedigree so well they advised me which stallion to use- and spend much time talking to me.

I have some pictures somewhere if you want some x


----------



## mellissa (9 March 2013)

Meant to add,

I know someone who has bred two foal out of a good mate- cant remember her pedigree.  One was by Kannan, the other by j'taime flamenco.  The j'taime is properly ugly.  

I don't know if that's a trait or not- just an observation by me! P


----------



## mellissa (9 March 2013)

My phone keeps spelling incorrectly sorry! X


----------



## HBM1 (9 March 2013)

If you are breeding from a "fat old tank" you are seemingly expecting the stallion to do most of the work 
Any foal which may then disappoint cannot really be blamed on the stallion?


----------



## mellissa (9 March 2013)

Ha ha HBM1 I am only exceptionally honest lol!  My progeny does not disappoint quite the contrary as can be expected from the stallions I use.  

I am ruthlessly honest in that my mare is a bit of tank- by goodness the stallions have totally done their job.  Both foals have their own qualities and are totally different.  

What I was trying to get across, that you obviously didn't get the jist of is that Cobra seems to produce beautiful foals.  

I hope that clears it up!


----------



## aed (22 June 2013)

Ok iv finally narrowed it down stallion wise.. Its between...... Cruisings micky finn...who is at stud while competing...and who now resides down the road from me!! Or emerald.. Frozen... Or flexible.. Frozen.. He s very expensive to use thats the only prob... Im totally tempted by cruising line... So im going to see cmfinn on monday as he s competing at cavan tomorrow.... Oh just to add that my mare is 16.2  got her hieght mixed up with my geldings hieght.. Sorry.. So what anyone think ... What to dooo..... Decision time now for me before too late....


----------



## aed (22 June 2013)

Flexible is twice the price of c micky finn .. And emerald is cheapest at moment...i know flexible is higher rated than cmfinn.. And emerald is only 9 yrs old and doing really well competing


----------



## aed (22 June 2013)

Sooo why do ireally like mickey finm at 3 star rated!! He seems have back breeding i keep liking... Ohh.. Decisions!!lol


----------



## foxy1 (23 June 2013)

I'd go for the Cruising line myself. Very commercial if you want to sell and they jump.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 June 2013)

aed said:



			......... Sorry.. So what anyone think ... What to dooo..... Decision time now for me before too late....
		
Click to expand...

I would worry that you may be leaving things a bit late for this year.  If your mare doesn't hold to the first covering,  do you really want a July born foal?

I envy you being in Ireland,  such choice,  and sadly very few of the good Irish horses are licensed for shipment of chilled to England.  We've a strange but very able filly here,  and whilst we've a self imposed breeding ban,  with her we may be tempted.  If she'll travel,  then the trick may be to send her to Ireland!

Anyway,  good luck with your plans. 

Alec.


----------



## Jools2345 (23 June 2013)

then i shall be the first-unproven mare  in current market don't breed


----------



## aed (25 June 2013)

Met  cruising micky finn today.. So.... He is the one. Just have ti decide if i go ahead .. But yep if i do. Its def mickey finn.


----------



## HBM1 (25 June 2013)

Lovely choice.


----------



## aed (25 June 2013)

Yes i was surprised he is very refined  physicaly and a jumper too..and dare i say it even quite pretty..  Headwise etc.Nice floaty pace and very very civil stallion.. But  its mainly his bloodlines i find soooo very impressive cant forget them!!  cruisings... Enough said!!!brill line.


----------



## gadetra (25 June 2013)

Can't go wrong with Mickey Finn. He has a peach of a pedigree. Is he jumping with a young rider at the minute? He used to be I think, unless I'm getting him mixed up with Samgemgee (but I think he's with the Doyle's?) I have heard he has a great temp. Plus you may get that neat little Cruising head and feet and pink nose. Good luck!


----------



## Benjamin Brown (26 June 2013)

volatis said:



			Love the Diament De Semilly stamp.

Brendon Stud still have frozen available from his Grand Prix son Don VHP who is a good big stamp of a horse with plenty of scope
http://www.brendonpyecombe.co.uk/brendonstud/Don.asp

Or from the same sire line, a stallion that i always like when I see him compete is Je T'Aime Flamenco
http://pewitstud.com/index.php?page=display&key=YHqaOWz4

Diarado at Schockemhole is probably too small for you but he has scope to burn and an amazing temperament and I love his stock, although they are all still young.
		
Click to expand...

I looked at Don VHP for my mare but they are showing as having no frozen semen available for 2013.  I assumed this meant he wasn't available for 2013 at all ???


----------



## Spring Feather (26 June 2013)

aed said:



			Sooo why do ireally like mickey finm at 3 star rated!! He seems have back breeding i keep liking... Ohh.. Decisions!!lol
		
Click to expand...

Lol!  I read this thread months ago, I can't believe you still haven't bred your mare ... it's nearly the end of June already lol!  Good luck anyway, hope the weather works for your mares heat cycles


----------



## aed (28 June 2013)

Yep i know. I probubley think to much into which stallion to use ..  Fussy me.. Yes c micky finn is been ridden by  a young chap called murphy.. No jokes from the english contingent !!! Lol.  !i cant rem hisfirst name and they going spain to jump for ireland in next week r two for the young riders team.they. Doing very very well .


----------



## aed (9 August 2013)

Scanned in foal ...to..... Ringfort cruise...waiting now... Love the cruising line .......and  damline.


----------



## Spring Feather (9 August 2013)

Congratulations!  Well done in finally making a decision and I bet you feel quite excited now :smile3:


----------



## Bearskin (9 August 2013)

aed said:



			Scanned in foal ...to..... Ringfort cruise...waiting now... Love the cruising line .......and  damline.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to seeing a photo of the foal!


----------



## aed (12 August 2013)

Lol... Yes decision made.... Excited yes!! Wishing my life away till it born!! Looking forward to the stripe face.... Pinky nose... And neat feet.......oh and brilliant jumping talant!! Yes i ll have to learn how to post photos ... There will be lots!!! Lol..  Thanks to all for advice.


----------

